# Grosser Webspace gesucht.



## DarkBahamutX (25. November 2007)

Nun Webspaceanbieter gibt es ja wie sonst noch was. Nur da den richtigen und gleichzeit noch guten zu finden, gestalltet sich als schwierig.

Daher wende ich mich an euch. Vielleicht hab ihr ja auch die ein oder andere gute/schlechte Erfahrung mit Anbietern gemacht, was mir auch noch weiter helfen würde.

Es dreht sich um eine Community, wo Up- und Download von jeglichen Medien statt findet, Chat- und Forenmodul sind mit inbegriffen, News-Rss, Suchportal etc.

Gesucht wird:

- mind. 5GB Space
- unlimited Traffic
- mind. 1x .de Domain
- mind. 1x MySql-Datenbank
- PHP 5
- mind. 10 E-Mailadressen
- Kosten sollten bei max. 60€/Jährlich liegen

Stellt sich die Frage, was ist empfehlenswerter, Webspace oder ein Server? Ich dachte ja anfangs an einen Webspace und wenn das ganze nun wirklich laufen sollte, dann ein Wechsel auf einen Server.

Bitte um ein statement, danke


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. November 2007)

Wenn da wirklich soviel Traffic entsteht wie deine Beschreibung es vermuten lässt, wird dich jeder Anbieter mit "Unlimited Traffic" bei 60€ im Jahr sehr schnell aus dem Vertrag werfen.
Denn "Unlimited" ist gerade bei billigpaketen nicht "Unlimited", klauseln wie "Fair Use" oder sonstwas in den AGB schützen vor zu trafficlastigen Projekten.
Tut mir leid, aber das ist unrealistisch für 5€ im Monat....


----------



## chmee (25. November 2007)

jupp, seh ich auch so. Für schlappe 5Euronen/Monat bekommst Du sowas nicht.
Einfacher wäre es, zuhause den Server hinzustellen, eine Domain zu kaufen und
dann mit einer Billigseite zB per DynDNS weiterzuleiten. Brauchst Dich aber nicht
wundern, wenn Dein DSL-Anbieter den Vertrag kündigt.

Und wenn Du schon an einen eigenen Server denkst, sollten Dir die Kosten nicht entgangen sein, oder ?
Ab etwa 40Eur  Monatlich ?!

mfg chmee


----------

